# I thought IE 11 was Good, but it looks like $hit



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 18, 2015)

Today, by mistake somehow i opened Internet Explorer. I was quiet surprised by how different it looked. Upon closer inspection i found it is Internet Explorer 11. I dont recall downloading it ever.. Anyways.... Once i started opening up pages i was quiet surprised at all the visduals. Something was wrong.
I opened up my good ol Chrome, and i realised there was a heaven-hell difference.

*Just check the screenshot*

Left: IE 11      Right: Chrome
*i.imgur.com/r5NmLUh.jpg

I really wanna give IE 11 a go, seeing all the praises it got,it being the underdog now. But i cant really get into using it when it looks like SH*T. Its like 2 to 3 pages of the same website were overlapping each other. The fonts seem to be suffering from year 2000 Anti Aliasing issues.
 I use ClearType in Display settings.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 18, 2015)

It's very hard to see the difference in picture.
And very hard for me to open IE to judge it myself.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 19, 2015)

why not use Chrome or Firefox


----------



## Vyom (Oct 19, 2015)

It most probably was not about using a particular browser, it probably was about the IE, as a browser, and the claims being done by M$.


----------

